# Campsiite in North Wales (West coast with beach)-any ideas?



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi everyone

I know this is a long shot........

We are looking for a campsite that has the following attributes:
-West coast of North wales
-Close to or on the beach
-Children's play area
-Must also take tents as our friends are camping

We stayed at Aberafon campsite just outside Caernarfon last September and it was ideal, but it is booked up.

If anyone can recommend anywhere we would be grateful. In the meantime I am scouring MHF and UK campsites for ideas.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

http://www.caravancampingsites.co.uk/gwynedd/blackrocksands.htm

Never stayed here but passed it on way to the beach....

direct web link

http://www.blackrocksands.webs.com/


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

tonka said:


> http://www.caravancampingsites.co.uk/gwynedd/blackrocksands.htm
> 
> Never stayed here but passed it on way to the beach....
> 
> ...


Tried it and it is full for the end of May, but thanks.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Shell Island, between Barmouth and Harlech,find a village called Llanbedre,head towards the sea,over the causeway and you are there. Tents,Trailer tents and M/homes only. 
It has its own Web site,"Shell Island Camping?" (You could try Mocras?) You can pitch on the edge of the beach if you wanted,or in the Dunes,it has the lot. Just be aware,sometimes during certain tide times the causeway is flooded,and you may have to wait a little mutch to get across,while you are waiting,go for a paddle in the river estuary. Have fun.
Jented.
PS. There is a super walk called the Roman Steps, ask any local,and they will tell you.


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi there

We stayed at a lovely caravan site in Harlech called Woodlands about 5 mins walk from beach but it only takes caravans and MHs.

But how about somewhere near Barmouth - there are sites all along the beach leading into Barmouth which is in parts a nice town and in other parts reminds me a bit of Blackpool with a rides, an amusement area and fish and chip shops (so good for the kids). There is a long promenade which is good for bikes and the beach is sandy and flat.

There is a train station so you can get to other places down or up the cost (like Portmerion).

Milly

PS went to Shell Island on the bikes but couldnt get across because of the tide :roll: :roll: but there are some lovely waterfalls and a lake on the road out of the village of Llanbedre which are worth a visit.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Dinas Dinlle is worth a look some 'free' locations as well.

http://www.caravancampingsites.co.uk/gwynedd/dinlle.htm


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Hendre mynach, a good site, £17 a night at the moment. Can be negotiable I believe, havent tried, but have been told by others, reduced slightly if CC or CCC. They have a website. It is across a railway line to the beach. Direct from site, Only a train, two twins every couple of hours, and it doesn't encroach so not as bad as it sounds. They have tent pitches too, either leccy or not(tent pitches). and hard standing or grass for motorhome. Good 20 min, flat walk to the town. Best chippy around to the right of the railway crossing in town.( coming from the beach, the mermaid I think it's called. Top end, by the site the sea comes right to the sea wall, out, is sandy, further down by town is a lovely sandy beach. Facilities are good and clean. A lot of pitches are service pitches with aerial sockets. Site very flat, unless tent has to go on top field which is hellishly sloping but fab view.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have done a map of some Welsh coastal campsites for Autoroutes from info taken from the ''uk campsites with sea views'' book.I have done the ''show information'' so the co-ordinates can be seen for sat nav use.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Re.Shell Island. I was led to believe that there was a footpath,that ran along the perimeter fence of "RAE Llanbedre",this is supposed to bring you out in the dunes,at the southern end of the "Island". So if you cycle,hike or just mooch along,you can still gain access with the tide in.
If this is duff information then another option,is to swim?,LOL. Great place,sea in front of you,turn your chair,Snowdon behind you,"There is nice for you!".
Jented


----------



## cairnnut (Oct 23, 2009)

Caggsie said:


> Hendre mynach, a good site, £17 a night at the moment. Can be negotiable I believe, havent tried, but have been told by others, reduced slightly if CC or CCC. They have a website. It is across a railway line to the beach. Direct from site, Only a train, two twins every couple of hours, and it doesn't encroach so not as bad as it sounds. They have tent pitches too, either leccy or not(tent pitches). and hard standing or grass for motorhome. Good 20 min, flat walk to the town. Best chippy around to the right of the railway crossing in town.( coming from the beach, the mermaid I think it's called. Top end, by the site the sea comes right to the sea wall, out, is sandy, further down by town is a lovely sandy beach. Facilities are good and clean. A lot of pitches are service pitches with aerial sockets. Site very flat, unless tent has to go on top field which is hellishly sloping but fab view.


Stayed there last year, Highly reccomended, clean toilets and showers, friendly and helpful staff, and great beach. gets busy at weekends though. one of the best places we stayed last year.
john


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Just for clarity of Googling the village is Llanbedr and Shell Island is Mochras.

Don't forget to spit as you say the CH in Mochras!!


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

We stay at a site called Bodfan Farm in Rhosneigr on Anglesey.

It is a bit basic but the facilities are clean, the site is huge and it's a 5 minute walk to the village and beach. It has no playground but the village has one I believe. The beaches are amazing. The village is on a little headland.

You can pretty much just turn up if you don't need hook up (they will be booked up by now). The big field is a bit slopey/rolling but there're plenty of flat bits.

Don't tell anyone though, it's our secret.

Bodfan Farm

If you aren't a fan of military jets and helicopters you might not like the RAF Valley (Prince Williams base) runway being not far away. If you are OK with that it's a bit more interest. They only fly the jets on certain days anyway.

There are other campsites in the village and one has an outdoor pool, not sure which.

Anglesey has loads of campsites an they tend to be a bit less busy than the mainland ones around Barmouth, Harlech, Pwllheli etc.

Have a great trip wherever you go.

Remember sshhhh....


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Here's another...
http://www.nantnewydd.co.uk/
My brother stayed there for all of the school summer holiday last year!
I visited and was very nice although a short drive to the beaches


----------



## lee (Feb 18, 2007)

Aberech Sands just outside Pwhelli direct access to a fantastic beach, indoor pool, play area

Please don't tell everyone :wink:


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks everybody for the replies.

I will keep you posted on where we end up.

Tim


----------

